# Welchen Programmieradapter für MPI/DP empfehlt Ihr?



## MCerv (28 September 2010)

Hallo,

wir arbeiten derzeit mit dem SIEMENS CP5512 zum Programmieren (SPS und Panels), da aber der Stecker der PCMCIA-Card sehr empfindlich ist und schon mehrere Stecker von Kollegen defekt sind, suche ich eine Alternative.

Wie ich sehe gibt es eine Menge Auswahl an verschiedenen Geräten, von "USB auf MPI/DP" über "LAN auf MPI/DP" bis zu "WLAN auf MPI/DP".

Welche Adapter setzt Ihr ein und könnt empfehlen?

Freue mich über Eure Meinung

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Mordor_FRI (28 September 2010)

Ich hab damit selber keine erfahrungen, aber gehört das der IBH Link S7++ ganz gut sein soll (vor allem er hat LAN verbindung)

Ansonsten eine Halterung für den Stecker vom CP bauen (persöhnliche Lösung) macht die sache immerhin etwas stabiler


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (28 September 2010)

Also wenn du schon so fragst, dann diese hier:

ACCON-NetLink-PRO compact

ACCON-NetLink-USB compact


----------



## Markus Rupp (28 September 2010)

ich habe die besten erfahrung bisher mit den accon-netlink produkten gemacht,

ich bevorzuge den netlink-pro wg. ethernet


----------



## WeissT (29 September 2010)

*MPI-Adapter*

Hallo,

unter folgendem Link finden Sie eine Tabelle mit verschiedenen MPI-Adaptern und deren Leistungsdaten mit Preisen:

http://www.mhj-online.de/de/index.p...=591b3311ac197831110f3660bf3ee27e&information

Gruss


----------



## MCerv (29 September 2010)

Bei den USB-Geräten habe ich mal gehört, das diese öfter mal Verbindungsunterbrechungen haben, kann das jemand von Euch bestätigen?

USB hätte den Vorteil der integrierten Spannungsversorgung!


----------



## Berx (29 September 2010)

Hallo,

ja, kann ich aus meinen Erfahrungen genau so bestätigen - habe öfters Probleme damit gehabt (Art. Nr. 6ES7 972-0CB20-0XA0) :sm16: habe das Gerät dann ersetzt mit einem TS Adapter (via RS-232). Obwohl ich dann diesen am Laptop über einen USB auf RS-232 Wandler/Adapter betreibe, habe ich da fast keinerlei Probleme!

Ich habe als oft wiederholten Dauertest die beiden Adapter Typen zum Vergleich übernacht im Online-Betrieb durch laufen lassen, Ergebnis:
Der USB Adapter hat keine Nacht ohne Unterbrechung die Online Verbinding durch geschafft - die TS-Adapter Typen ([FONT=&quot]6ES7 972-0CA34-0XA0, Vers 5.2 und [/FONT][FONT=&quot]6ES7 972-0CA33-0XA0, Vers 5.1) [/FONT]dagegen immer.

Der von dir erwähnte "Spannungsvorteil" ist in meinem Fall kein Nachteil weil die USB <-> RS-232 Wandler keine extra Spannung benötigen da diese vom USB Port versorgt werden.

Ich fand es recht seltsam das eine Adapter auf Adapter Kombination zuverlässiger arbeitet wie die direkte USB Adapter Option. 

Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielen würde, würde ich mir aber doch einen Ethernet Adapter nehmen und die SPS mit einer PN CP ausrüsten.

Viel Glück bei deiner Auswahl.

Gruß,
Berx




MCerv schrieb:


> Bei den USB-Geräten habe ich mal gehört, das diese öfter mal Verbindungsunterbrechungen haben, kann das jemand von Euch bestätigen?
> 
> USB hätte den Vorteil der integrierten Spannungsversorgung!


----------



## MCerv (29 September 2010)

Danke Berx,

also ein RS232-MPI/DP-Adapter wäre mit einem USB-Adapter eine Lösung.
Wir haben viele 315'ner-2 DP im Einsatz,, leider ohne CP, den brauchen wir regulär nicht, daher ist eine Aufschaltung auf die CPU nur über MPI/DP möglich. 

Vielleicht bekomm ich auch den WLAN-MPI/DP-Adapter bei meinem Chef durch, 'ne kabellose Variante läßt mehr Bewegung im Anlagenbereich zu!

Grüße
Michael


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (29 September 2010)

MCerv schrieb:


> Vielleicht bekomm ich auch den WLAN-MPI/DP-Adapter bei meinem Chef durch, 'ne kabellose Variante läßt mehr Bewegung im Anlagenbereich zu!



Bitte beachte dabei aber auch, dass die Kommunikation über WLAN nicht durch die Anlagen oder andere sich "bewegende" Gerätschaften oder Frequenzstörquellen gestört wird.

Unser NetLink-WLANs haben zusätzlich zur Antenne noch eine RJ45-Buchse für das drahtgebundene Ethernet.


----------



## Blockmove (29 September 2010)

Meinen Accon Netlink USB compact geb ich nicht mehr her!

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## b1k86-DL (29 September 2010)

MCerv schrieb:


> Danke Berx,
> 
> also ein RS232-MPI/DP-Adapter wäre mit einem USB-Adapter eine Lösung.
> Wir haben viele 315'ner-2 DP im Einsatz,, leider ohne CP, den brauchen wir regulär nicht, daher ist eine Aufschaltung auf die CPU nur über MPI/DP möglich.
> ...



Hallo Michael,

wenn du einen Adapter für den mobilen Einsatz suchst empfehle ich Dir das USB Gerät. Ist quasi ein Plug an Play mann muss nur den USB Treiber installieren und in der PG/PC Schnittstelle Kommunikation über ACCON-NetLInk USB compact auswählen.

Wenn du eine Lösung für die Fernwartung oder für die feste Installation auf der Hutschiene suchst um deine SPSen ans Netzwerk zu bringen, dann entscheide dich für das Ethernet Gerät.

Viele Grüße

B1k86


----------



## paula23 (29 September 2010)

Ich habe einen USB Adapter von Siemens. Find ich gut! Kann aber kein Profibus, wäre manchmal echt hilfreich.

Gibt einen Adapter mit MPI und Profibus, bitte kein PCMCIA. Sollte auch mit VMWare laufen.

Danke.


----------



## b1k86-DL (29 September 2010)

Hallo Paula,

ACCON-NetLink-PRO compact läuft unter VM-Ware!

Hier der Link dazu:

http://www.deltalogic.de/content/view/144/128/lang,de/

Grüße Benjamin


----------



## ronnie.b (29 September 2010)

Hallo,
ich hab seit ein paar Wochen den CP5711 von Siemens.
Das Teil wird per USB angeschlossen und hat die gleiche Funktionalität wie der PCMCIA - Adapter.
Soweit bin ich ganz zufrieden aber das Teil ist ziemlich groß.

Gruß
Ronnie


----------



## falke69 (29 September 2010)

Hallo,

kann Euch auch folgenden Adapter von Process Informatik empfehlen:

http://www.process-informatik.de/produkte/mpi-usb

Dieser kann über USB an PPI/MPI/Profibus angeschlossen werden.

Benutze diesen für die IBN, aber auch für das Programmieren aus einer Virtual Machine heraus. Funktioniert ohne Probleme.


----------



## ross (30 September 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe ein bei e**y gefunden ist er brauchbar?
ArtikelNr.: 360299015533


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (30 September 2010)

ronnie.b schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hab seit ein paar Wochen den CP5711 von Siemens.
> Das Teil wird per USB angeschlossen und hat die gleiche Funktionalität wie der PCMCIA - Adapter.
> Soweit bin ich ganz zufrieden aber das Teil ist ziemlich groß.
> ...



http://www.deltalogic.de/content/view/133/113/lang,de/


----------



## MCerv (6 Oktober 2010)

*NETLink® USB Compact, mini PROFIBUS-USB-Gateway*

Hi SPS'ler,

habe nun den *NETLink® USB Compact, mini PROFIBUS-USB-Gateway *
von Helmholz für 4 Wochen zum testen und finde bis jetzt das Teilk recht gut. Funktion ist da, er ist schön kompakt und 3m Anschlußkabel sollten für's Erste reichen.

Halte Euch auf dem laufenden.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Corosop15 (6 Oktober 2010)

Hallo MCerv,

wie teuer soll das Teilchen denn sein?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 Oktober 2010)

Corosop15 schrieb:


> Hallo MCerv,
> 
> wie teuer soll das Teilchen denn sein?



Listenpreis 379,- EUR netto.


----------



## andrece (6 Oktober 2010)

http://www.cdelectronic.de/products/S7-LAN-Modul/s7-lan-modul.html

nutzen wir und ist perfekt!!! Kann ich nur empfehlen


Gruß


----------



## Woldo (6 Oktober 2010)

andrece schrieb:


> http://www.cdelectronic.de/products/S7-LAN-Modul/s7-lan-modul.html
> 
> nutzen wir und ist perfekt!!! Kann ich nur empfehlen
> 
> ...


Hallo Andrece,

ich habe den baugleichen von PI herumliegen und immer Probleme mit dem Verbindungsaufbau auf ältere CPUs (C7-Geräte oder z.B. ..313-5BE01...). Die neueste Firmware habe ich schon aufgespielt, hat aber keine Verbesserung gebracht. Hasts du die selben Probleme?

Als Programmieradapter verwende ich seit einigen Jahren den NetLinkPro von Helmholz und von Deltalogic in Verbindung mit einen "WLAN-Allerweltsrouter", den ich zu Beginn einer Inbetriebnahme in den Schaltschrank lege. Hat den riesen Vorteil, dass ich nicht unmittelbar am Schaltschrank sitzen muss bzw ständig über ein Programmierkabel stolpere.

Gruß Woldo


----------



## MCerv (7 Oktober 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Listenpreis 379,- EUR netto.



Da war wohl einer schneller :-D

Da wir bereits Helmholz-Kunde sind, Fernwartungsmodems und S7-300 Zubehör auch dort kaufen bekommen wir noch 10% Rabatt, wenn ich das Gerät dann kaufe.

Grüße
Michael


----------



## Dr.M (7 Oktober 2010)

ross schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe ein bei e**y gefunden ist er brauchbar?
> ArtikelNr.: 360299015533




Hab ich mir mal für den privaten gebrauch zugelegt so ein China-Teil. Funktioniert einwandfrei


----------

